# Kein W-lan /Internet bei Live DVD istallation,MBP,BCM 43XX K

## s.berlin

Gutten mrgen liebee Gentooler,

ich versuche jetzt seit 4Tage vergeblich bei meiner Gentoo live Installation auf meinem Macbook Pro 17 ,early  2008 ,Airportkarte ist eine Boadcom BCM43xx ins W-lan  zu kommen....

Auch DSL internet geht nicht . ich habe versucht direkt über den Netwokrmanager internet zu bekommen als auch über das Terminal .

Was mache ich falsch?

Wie kann ich meine Gentoo installatio endlich abschliessen ?

Jede Hilfe ist wilkommen

Danke schön stephen

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht helfen Logdateien bei der Fehlersuche. dmesg und ähnliche Ausgaben.

----------

## Banana

Vielleicht hilft dies ein wenig weiter: 

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-firmware/b43-firmware

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-687578-start-0.html

Ansonsten bitte die Info auf die flammenflitzer hingewiesen hat, zur Verfügung stellen. Ansonsten tappen wir hier im Dunkeln...

----------

